# Schwinn Front Spring Carrier for the Lightweights



## irideiam (Feb 2, 2022)

I have been researching to no avail to determine if Schwinn had a approved front rack in the 1960s-80s that was designed for lightweights, like part 01 411 in the catalog page below. I can imagine the biggest challenge was accommodating the various frame sizes (head tube lengths) of the lightweights.  I am looking for a rack like the 01 0411 that would be era correct for a 1972 Speedster with a 24" seat tube frame. I prefer a "Schwinn Approved" version if they were made. I figured I would see if anyone here knew if they were made before I posted in the Wanted Forum. Thanks


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 2, 2022)

There is no stampings or part #s on them that I have ever seen. The one tell of a schwinn rack is the mounting Part. That does read Schwinn on the portion that is covered under the head nut.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 2, 2022)

I haven't seen a front carrier offered by Schwinn for the lightweights. It was either a rear spring carrier or a wire basket. As far as I know, the front carriers were made for 26" and some 24" bikes with the middleweight frame size. These carriers would work on a lightweight with same same size wheels as long as the head tube was the same length. The stem mounting collar is somewhat flexible for a fraction of an inch by bending it either up or down. Rigging up an extended top mounting bracket would be one way to make one work on a large frame, or extending the legs, but both are probably out the question. From all that I've seen, the rear carriers were about the only choice for a large frame.


----------



## juvela (Feb 3, 2022)

-----

have long thought item 01 411 to be an ESGE product but have no hard information

a matching companion front _was _produced as have seen it

these tubular steel racks for front and rear incorporating a spring clip are widely encountered on everyday transportation cycles in Germany, Austria, Switzerland, Belgium, Holland and Denmark

they can be finished in either chrome or zinc

there have been a number of producers

here is one up for sale in a classified from the firm Hebie.  this maker is best known for propstands but also produces floor stands, mudguards & chainguards...
















-----


----------



## phantom (Feb 3, 2022)

Your post on the SBF, that you asked a mod to delete,  didn't indicate you were looking for a LW. I think anyone looking at your picture would assume you were looking for a MW.








						Found - Schwinn 26" Aluminum frame Rat Trap Front Rack | Wanted: Bikes, Trikes, Parts, Accessories, Etc.
					

Looking for one in decent condition that's priced reasonably, unlike the overpriced ones on eBay. Thanks




					thecabe.com


----------



## irideiam (Feb 3, 2022)

I am looking for both, two separate racks one for a MW and one for a LW 26" S6 wheel Speedster with 24" seat tube frame.

I asked them to delete those posts because there was too much confusion regarding what I was asking for.


----------



## irideiam (Feb 3, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> have long thought item 01 411 to be an ESGE product but have no hard information
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info


----------

